
ITC Rules HTC Android Smartphones Violate Apple Patents - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/itc_rules_htc_android_smartphones_violate_apple_patents/
======
senthilnayagam
Though it is too early for Apple to claim victory, it is a first step forward
against Android

HTC is already paying Microsoft for patent licensing, if it has to pay Apple
as well then margins would be hit badly

